# Surefire - "The Beast"



## Budman231 (Mar 24, 2007)

I breezed through our local victorinox store last night and saw an amazing light made by Surefire. The clerk told me its called "The Monster". Maybe he was talking about the price ($4300) or the lumens (2000+) but it is something to be seen. Looks like a search and rescue light to me. The body of the light is approx 16-18" long with a 3-5" head diameter. It is both LED and HID and has 4 and 1.5 hour runtime respectively. It was pretty impressive but I didn't get the model number on it. It took a bunch of rechargable lithium cells to power it.

Anyone ever heard about or seen this light.?


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire - "The Monster"*

If you go to page 80 of the SF 2007 catalog:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_catreq&func=disp&strfnbr=6&sesent=0,0

you will find all details of the Beast which may well be what you saw.

Enjoy yourself


----------



## tussery (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire - "The Monster"*



Budman231 said:


> Anyone ever heard about or seen this light.?


There are probably a few people on this forum who own one.


----------



## Budman231 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ya thats the one. Thanks...


----------



## kooter (Mar 24, 2007)

My friend was in a shop in Shaftsbury ave in London today, and rang me to say he had the Surfire beast in his hands. He said it takes 19 CR123s or the rechargeable pack it comes with.  But here in the UK its 4000 pounds.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 24, 2007)

Do a search for it on these forums. It has been widely discussed, and compared to other brighter and cheaper lights, which may *NOT *be as rugged..so it's all tradeoffs.

Edit: I forgot the "NOT"


----------



## NAW (Mar 24, 2007)

Check out some of these beamshots of the Beast II. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1915139&postcount=37


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2007)

Beast I, [Beast original] was of limited edition and does not have the LEDs in the bezel.

your referring to the Beast II...if I remember correctly, they made that rechargeable

heres a few threads about both...pretty limited
*Encounter with the Beast [serial 008of100]*
*Surefire Beast
**The SF "Beast"*
*Superlights Shootout II*
*Surefire Beast 2 and Hellfire*
*NEW from SUREFIRE THE BEAST II*

only place I know that sells it [be sure to check with the CPF specials page on discounts ]
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/freeship/B1R-BK

its $4800 original, $3499.95 after discount

enjoy! :wave:


----------



## leprechaun414 (Mar 31, 2007)

The Beast II adds LEDs for when you don't want to burn your retinas while reading something close up or when a little light is needed. Besides having a huge pricetag it is very hard to get one since Surefire runs them on a limited availability. Not like they stock a $4000 light. I will get one when I win the lottery


----------

